# Nissan Rouge 2016 vibration



## snell Ag aviation (Apr 23, 2018)

We have a '16 Rouge S model. We bought it with 26K miles on it. We noticed a vibration when idling, and driving on the road. We are looking to possibly buy an '18 or '19 Rouge SL. My question is for owners of an '18. Have any of you noticed a vibration?


----------

